# Happy Fabric -



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went to Walmart at lunch today, and this one has a fabric department. I found some Happy Fabrics. I ended up with 9 1/2 yard pieces. All 100% cotton, none more than $4.44 each yard. Maybe not the most high class cotton, but it's fun and I'm planning doll dresses out of it (probably).

Do you ever have to have a little fabric "pick me up" after a rough week or two?

Angie


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Do you ever have to have a little fabric "pick me up" after a rough week or two?
> 
> Angie


:angel:

Do I have to have an excuse for buying fabric????

:angel:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We dropped our satellite after 6 years. I figured the monthly savings would allow me to buy a BOLT of fabric a month instead. Loving that! Hehe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

farmwoman59 said:


> :angel:
> 
> Do I have to have an excuse for buying fabric????
> 
> :angel:


I've been trying to 'shop at home' just cause I have a room of fabric and it's dripping over into a chair in the living room, etc. So - 
But, it makes me feel better to see some of these. I'll have to take some photos and show you all, what I mean about "happy fabric".

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)




----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Love your happy fabric!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

these looked good together too. The yellow is really brighter and clearer than it appears in this photo


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Happy fabric makes for a happy Angie and a lot of other happy folks too. I picked some nice stuff up at a yard sale this am. Then I called a friend who crafts and is opening a fabric store (eat your heart out WalMart). What she doesn't use for her crafts she will throw on a cheapy grand opening sidewalk table for her store. She got several hundred dollars worth of fabric, including 5 yards of a fancy "fluffed up denim" that was priced $10.99 a yard. Maybe she won't hate me for calling and telling her to get --- out of bed at 7am! With Wally closing it's fabric depts and it being many miles to a fabric store she may have a good chance of a business that makes it even in this economy. Back to the thread at hand...yes, that is happy fabric and will make wonderful doll clothes. What size dolls do make things for? Definately a weekend pick me up for you.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie - I knew exactly what you were calling 'happy faric' before I even got to the pics! Those are lovely, bet they make you smile every time you look at them!

CJ - that sounds like an excellent trade! I'd take a bolt of fabric over a month of satellite anyday. It'd probably do be good for my health too, since I'm a news addict. Easy choice - depressing news or happy fabric?:grin:

Jackie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm mostly doing the 18" doll size, I have American Girl type patterns *free online*, and then some I bought that say okay to make to sell, and recently

the patchwork doll patterns from www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com -
I'm working to finish a first patchwork sundress/jumper and the chemise type pull over blouse. (stopped to hem pants for my Uncle).

But eventually I'm hoping to put some up on www.etsy.com and see about a few $$ for having fun.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Angie I like those too! I'm really dying to make some purses/pouches/totes, and I LOVE fabric like that for those!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was at Walmart today too. Got 17 yards of fabric for $17 (!!!!!!!) including the next to last one. Local Walmart is getting ready for a big remodel and marked a lot of fabric (usually $2.50 to $5.67) a $1 a yard. I stood around for an hour while they worked to get the new prices into the computer. My dh (bless him) said I needed to buy more tote boxes to store fabrics in so we stopped at Dollar General on the way home! Six yards are for clothing. Six yards are for placemats & napkins. The rest is for quilting.

The also had Sugar n' Cream yarn for 50Â¢. I quickly grabbed six balls.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ann - that's great purchasing. And being there at the right time to get the fabric as it was marked down.

So, far a couple of the Walmarts around here are just barely keeping a sewing dept, and then there is this one that still has a real sewing/fabric department.

Angie

PS: You have a good hubby there to be patient and then to suggest more plastic totes. Very good!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Angie, I LOVE those fabrics! I love bright colors anyway, and those are definitely happy fabrics, lol. 

My problem is I have too many interests and I treat myself too often after a "rough spell"!  I've placed a moratorium on buying anything new that's not a necessity for life (food, toiletries, cleaning items, etc.) until Christmas! I have plenty of craft supplies of all types here, I'm just going to have to "shop at home" a while too, lol. Good buy though, I love them!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

FUN FUN fabric!! Love the purples and pinks! they will make cute doll dresses. I really like those patchwork outfits.
I like the yellow polka dot one also.
Yep I agree, Sometimes you just NEED to buy fabric! like you NEED chocolate!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jokey - I'm taking chocolate to work to get by. A couple of days I had to have a square by 9:30 in the morning rather than a square in late afternoon.

So, callie - I'll have to post my first doll outfit from the stash fabric I had before buying this Happy Fabric. I just finished it last night and need to dress a doll and take a photo. Then to cut out, some happy fabric outfit/s.

Angie


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I was at Walmart today too. Got 17 yards of fabric for $17 (!!!!!!!) including the next to last one. Local Walmart is getting ready for a big remodel and marked a lot of fabric (usually $2.50 to $5.67) a $1 a yard. I stood around for an hour while they worked to get the new prices into the computer. My dh (bless him) said I needed to buy more tote boxes to store fabrics in so we stopped at Dollar General on the way home! Six yards are for clothing. Six yards are for placemats & napkins. The rest is for quilting.
> 
> The also had Sugar n' Cream yarn for 50Â¢. I quickly grabbed six balls.


be still my heart....I will not be jealous....I will not be jealous...

Ann, that is what I call successful shopping!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was told a couple weeks ago this would be happening so I kept checking back. On Friday the clerk was one I've had wait on me many times in the past and she told me everything would be marked down on Saturday between 8 and 9. So I was up and away Saturday and there before they'd finished marking. I decided not to wait for them to mark the other fabrics after looking them over. No quilting fabrics!!

The two clerks were very stressed by the changes and anxious because I was waiting so I started visiting with them and collecting my bolts while they waited for the computer to update. I was patient and not rushed so they calmed down. When everything was go they both cut fabric for me! Dh was able to get one of the handicapped electric carts so he was zipping here and there and then back again to check on me. There weren't many people in the store at 8 a.m. and even by 10 a.m. it wasn't terribly busy. I swear when I retire I will never enter a store again at 5 p.m.

My excuse for buying fabric is I want to quilt when I retire. When I retire I will not be able to afford to buy fabric so I'm stocking up now. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. She who dies with the most fabric wins!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you for the info Angie. Those fairytale frocks are just adorable. I wonder if my DIL will let me indulge in some fantasy frocks for my grand daughter when she is older. If not she will have LOTS of dolls clothes.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PonderosaQ - 
I have 2 granddaughters I'm not allowed to see or send presents to - (5 and almost 4). I would LOVE to sew these for them.
BUT, the nice thing about these patterns, (the epatterns at least) there is permission on them for independent seamstresses to make them for selling. So, I can make what I want and sell, give away or otherwise let some other little girl enjoy wearing them.
If you cannot make them for your granddaughter, make some and put them on etsy or give to an orphanage.

Also, my older daughter is having a baby Nov 19th (expected date) and maybe that will be a little girl, and I may get to put her in a few fun and fussy things. But the Fairytale Frocks and Lolliepops site has some really classic looking little dresses also - for the more classic dressing little girl. And there are even some for Mom's and for little boys.
It's becoming one of my favorite sites to visit and see what's new.

(that and www.tinyhouseblog.com)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now this is my Friday. I get to play for 5 whole days. No telling what I'm going to make.

(and might even venture into Hancocks for Memorial Day sale. I have two projects I need to do.)


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


>


I bought 2 yards of the batik on the right and a pretty blue that matched it. I bought it for one thing but after I washed it decided to hold on to it for something else. They had a fun black one too but I didn't buy any. Yes I buy fabric once and a while for fun although it is small amounts because I have a ton of fabric already!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I was in Hobby Lobby a couple days ago. They had lots and lots of "happy fabric". Also, the WalMarts around here closed their fabric departments whenever they remodeled. :sob:


----------

